
Socialcam Founder: There Will Be No Instagram of Video - mlinsey
http://pandodaily.com/2012/07/17/socialcam-founder-there-will-be-no-instagram-of-video/
======
fourstar
There was. It's called YouTube.

~~~
mikeryan
By this logic, Flickr was an Instagram for pictures.

~~~
chime
It could have been.

~~~
mnicole
:,(

------
phillmv
>No one invests hoping for a mere 3x return.

As in, in the VC sense where you expect most people to fail, etc, right?

'Cos any day of the week I'd like to have some access to 300% returns.
Especially 300% in 6 months.

~~~
majani
In VC mathematics, you always divide by the entire lifetime of the fund to
calculate your rate of return, because there's no recycling allowed. You also
got to factor in compound interest and management fees, so in Socialcam's
case, this works out to about 3-4% return. Dan Shapiro explained it well here:

[http://www.danshapiro.com/blog/2010/08/vc-insanity-
economics...](http://www.danshapiro.com/blog/2010/08/vc-insanity-economics/)

edit: calculating Socialcam's ROI

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The HN discussions on the article are also very good:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3683607>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1598728>

------
Terretta
Er, final line is "There may still be an Instagram-style winner in the social
video race..."

~~~
nik_0_0
Winner, yes, but I think the core of it is that he doesn't believe there will
be a billion dollar exit.

